# help please, amateur artist



## bettergetdave (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi, can anyone tell me what type of tools, media etc would a piece like this require to create? I like scifi\fantasy stuff and this is concept work from some fav games and books. I want to try and create images similar to this for fun.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Do you draw? That would be the start. Practice drawing. These are hard pieces you have chosen. If you are not experienced it's best to try something more simple at first.


----------



## bettergetdave (Mar 19, 2015)

So these are drawings with simple pencil? Is the color just colored pencils? I wasn't sure if these were oil paintings or something I have never worked with before


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't know what media those pictures are. They could be digital, or drawings or paintings or photo shop work. .


----------



## cliffsthubert (Mar 20, 2015)

What was used to create something like what you've displayed from what I can tell is digital painting. You would need a software like Corel Painter or Photoshop with a drawing tablet like Wacom to do the painting.


I do my digital paintings with Corel Painter 2015 and I use a medium size Wacom tablet. 

If I were you I would start off by trying your hand with small objects like an apple, draw it first, scan it into your computer and just start painting.

Practice, practice, practice. And when you're done, practice some more.


----------



## bettergetdave (Mar 19, 2015)

Awesome cliff! Thank u so much! You are very kind and helpful!


----------

